# Big, striped zip top plastic bags?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I've never seen them in the UK, but in many countries I see people with huge zip top strong plastic bags - usually blue and white, or red and white striped -sort of woven strips of very narrow, thick plastic

Does anyone know what I'm on about and are they commonly available in Spain 
(Marbella)?

I was just thinking if we could get some during our visit in April, they'd be really handy for the main move. They could be folded flat on arrival, instead of big cases, etc taking up a lot of room.

Thanks


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

brocher said:


> I've never seen them in the UK, but in many countries I see people with huge zip top strong plastic bags - usually blue and white, or red and white striped -sort of woven strips of very narrow, thick plastic
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm on about and are they commonly available in Spain
> (Marbella)?
> ...


Saw them here the other day in a big chinese shop. Yes, they sell them in the UKas my daughter bought some to store herstuff in.


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Brocher i'm affa sorry i've nae replied to you but i will! just been up to my eyeballs with the move! have you tried ebay? also you could try the indoor market bag shop in aberdeen and also the spotty bag shop used to sell them. Gd luck! xx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm just glad anyone knew what I meant!

I've just found them to order online. - apparently they are Launderette bags! Really cheap and strong. Link if anyone's interested - Launderette Bags - Large Carry Bags For Carrying Laundry to Launderette / Laundrette

Hi Hendersons - I've never noticed them in the Spotty Bag! Hope the move goes well and I'd love hear from when you're over the worst! Remember we come out on the 9th April if there is anything desperate you need.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

brocher said:


> Thanks guys, I'm just glad anyone knew what I meant!
> 
> I've just found them to order online. - apparently they are Launderette bags! Really cheap and strong. Link if anyone's interested - Launderette Bags - Large Carry Bags For Carrying Laundry to Launderette / Laundrette
> 
> Hi Hendersons - I've never noticed them in the Spotty Bag! Hope the move goes well and I'd love hear from when you're over the worst! Remember we come out on the 9th April if there is anything desperate you need.


Oh yes, I've got a few of these that I pack the ski equipment and clothes in. Amazingly strong, although the zips fail quite quickly.. Still, they are so cheap it doesn't really matter! 
I would also recommend the wardrobe boxes for moving:Hanging Garment Carrier, Carboard Wardrobe, Removal Box on eBay (end time 31-Mar-11 13:07:39 BST)

They really are a godsend with hanging garments, and then there is space in the bottom for shoes....


----------



## TheHendersons (Feb 22, 2011)

Haha - i'll let you know Brocher but i'm nae sure how long a king rib in a bun fae Zanres will last!! haha


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

brocher said:


> I've never seen them in the UK, but in many countries I see people with huge zip top strong plastic bags - usually blue and white, or red and white striped -sort of woven strips of very narrow, thick plastic
> 
> Does anyone know what I'm on about and are they commonly available in Spain
> (Marbella)?
> ...


They must be available here, because all the African street-vendors keep their leather goods and beachwear in them!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

TheHendersons said:


> Haha - i'll let you know Brocher but i'm nae sure how long a king rib in a bun fae Zanres will last!! haha


Broch Zanre's isnae good!!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

lynn said:


> Oh yes, I've got a few of these that I pack the ski equipment and clothes in. Amazingly strong, although the zips fail quite quickly.. Still, they are so cheap it doesn't really matter!
> I would also recommend the wardrobe boxes for moving:Hanging Garment Carrier, Carboard Wardrobe, Removal Box on eBay (end time 31-Mar-11 13:07:39 BST)
> 
> They really are a godsend with hanging garments, and then there is space in the bottom for shoes....


Wow those cardboard wardrobe boxes are great, too - might just put my daughter inside one, her clothes in another...and ship them off!


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Also think about the vacuum storage bags if your moving clothing, takes up half the space.


----------

